# Fish Winch Reviews



## hjorgan

Looking to get a couple of "meat rods" set up for those 300 ft drops for beeliners and white snapper (and other "trash fish" that you can keep for now).

The Fish Winch seems to be most affordable and adaptable to my gear.

Any experience with this gear?


----------



## JoeyWelch

I have two of them and love them. Guess they are a couple years old now and never had a problem. They are bullet proof and strong, strong, strong. Ryan the guy at fishwinch is topnotch. However, If it's beeliners that you are after the fishwinch is gonna be a little big and heavy. They are more of a deep droping type motor.

I bought one of the banax kaigen electrics for the type fishing your reffering too. It's just right and was around $300. Search on Ebay for "Banax Kaigen electric". 

Here's the link to the one that I bought:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Banax-K...081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7ccd7df9


----------



## paxton

"I bought one of the banax kaigen electrics for the type fishing your reffering too. It's just right and was around $300. Search on Ebay for "Banax Kaigen electric".


Suppose ya hang into a larger fish, then how would you work the reel? 
Also, do you clamp directly to a battery with both your fish winch and this reel using the alligator clips, or do you have a fuse some where in the wiring?

Regards


----------



## JoeyWelch

Paxton the Banax reel can be used manually also. It has a handle crank just like anyother reel and has the line capacity for 300m of 50 or 60lb braid. I've never had a problem with the reel being to small. 

With the Fishwinch I just put it in a rodholder and turn it on. They are strong enough that even when drag is being pulled on a 6/0 reel, the fishwinch motor just keeps on turning. I've caught sharks over 100lbs while deep dropping and the fishwinch never had a problem.

Yes I use alligator clips. Most day's I carry a lawnmower battery and run the 3 reels off it. They don't use a lot of power.


----------



## paxton

jlw1972 said:


> Paxton the Banax reel can be used manually also. It has a handle crank just like anyother reel and has the line capacity for 300m of 50 or 60lb braid. I've never had a problem with the reel being to small.
> 
> With the Fishwinch I just put it in a rodholder and turn it on. They are strong enough that even when drag is being pulled on a 6/0 reel, the fishwinch motor just keeps on turning. I've caught sharks over 100lbs while deep dropping and the fishwinch never had a problem.
> 
> Yes I use alligator clips. Most day's I carry a lawnmower battery and run the 3 reels off it. They don't use a lot of power.


Thanks for the good info. I was lead to believe that I needed to add wiring and fuses etc etc etc to use my fish winch. I guess if that would have been true, fish winch would not have shipped it with the clips. Duh on my part.

Again..............thx


----------



## grey ghost

jlw, dagone i like the sound of that, i have never used a electric reel, but i can see where it would be NICE on some deep dropping!! Hey by the way, what about electric motor, i assssume that didnt come with it? Where did u get motor/how much?? thks GG ** after looking again on ebay, i see it must come with motor**


----------



## Ocean Master

I have heard nothing but good things about the Fish Winch. I do have 2 Electramates I need to sell. I don't use them anymore. Too loud...

One is a 940 XP with Penn 116HS

The other is a 412 HS with a Penn 113HS


----------



## JoeyWelch

Ocean Master the fish winch is very quiet.


----------



## Ocean Master

Yes they are. I was talking about the Electramates. They are loud...I have other electrics now so I am selling the Electa's.


----------



## Lyin Too

There is no such thing as a quiet fish wench!


----------

